# Tri Colored Blackbird sighting



## sbeatti (Feb 23, 2013)

Working in the Shop yesterday , I happened to look out the window where I have a feeder maybe 15 ft out . What I first thought was a Starling was something I had never seen . All black , slightly bigger and had a white bar on it's wing . It shyed off to a nearby tree and revealed a bright red on it's wing . It was NOT a Red Wing Blackbird .

Sounds crazy but this is a Pacific coast species . You're a long way from home lil' guy !

http://www.google.com/search?q=tri+...v&sa=X&ei=x7UoUbb8E4bjiwLiqoCQBg&ved=0CDsQsAQ

I'm in Shelbyville 

Scott


----------



## pstoughton (May 17, 2015)

I have had Tri Colored Blackbirds at my feeder last year and this year. They did not arrive with the Red Winged Blackbirds and do not feed with them. They are eating black oil sunflower seeds and suet. I am in Dimondale (southwest corner of Lansing).


----------



## eucman (Jan 24, 2009)

Wow! He really is a long way from home!


----------



## pstoughton (May 17, 2015)

I finally got a fairly good picture of the birds at my house near Lansing Michigan.


----------

